

Nvidia Linux driver contains root vuln - mike-cardwell
http://www.zdnet.com/privilege-escalation-security-hole-found-in-nvidia-linux-driver-7000001986/

======
mike-cardwell
And the original disclosure:
[http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.full-
disclosu...](http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.full-
disclosure/86747)

